# Tomcat nicht über 8080 erreichbar



## Chiller Royal (15. Jul 2014)

Hi,
wir haben in der Uni ein kleines Softwareprojekt am laufen und sollen unter anderem eine Serveranwendung mit GWT programmieren. Das hat auch soweit alles geklappt und das Deployen mit Tomcat über XAMPP funktionierte auch ganz gut. Leider sollen wir das Projekt jetzt noch auf einem Server des Lehrstuls deployen. Auf dem Server läuft CentOS und phpMyAdmin sowie MySQL sind auch schon eingerichtet. Allerdings läuft kein tomcat. Die zugangsdaten für den root account haben wir bekommen. Über putty konnte ich auch auf den Server zugreifen und habe nach dieser Anleitung tomcat installiert und gestartet. Das hat ebenfalls gut Funktioniert allerdings komme ich über die ip und den standardport 8080 im browser nicht auf die gewohnte tomcat oberfläche. Stattdessen lädt der Browser ein par sekunden und sagt dann das keine Verbindung hergestellt werden konnte.
Das selbe resultat kriege ich über die cmd mit dem befehl telnet ip port.

Leider kenne ich mich mit linux null aus und wäre sehr Dankbar wenn mir irgendjemand ne Idee geben könnte was das Problem ist oder wie man zu einer Lösung finden kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## MR_UNIX (18. Jul 2014)

Hast du mal in die Logs geschaut bzw. per Netstat geprüft, ob Tomcat überhaupt läuft?


----------



## turtle (19. Jul 2014)

> Stattdessen lädt der Browser ein par sekunden und sagt dann das keine Verbindung hergestellt werden konnte.


Neben der richtige Frage von MR_UNIX fällt mir noch ein, das geklärt werden muss, ob Port 8080 von den Firewalls überhaupt durchgelassen wird.


----------



## evocrossfireX (9. Sep 2014)

How to change Tomcat default port ?
Schau mal wg dem Port.


----------

